# what the AP said...



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sure many of us have saved or memorized those conversations between the WS and AP.

What was the dumbest, funniest, most aggravating thing your WS's AP said?

Here's mine: "Hey let me marry you and the wife, we can be the Brady Bunch"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

"if he wants to save your marriage he needs to communicate with you better"

Seriously! WTF!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Who do you love more...me or Decimated?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

"I can't believe you are going to throw away four years of friendship!!"

Yea, she was supposed to be MY friend as well.... at least I'm a bit more picky about my friends now! And so is hubby.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Ovid said:


> "if he wants to save your marriage he needs to communicate with you better"
> 
> Seriously! WTF!!!


LMAO :rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I don't know what was said between them. And I am glad.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I know how you feel....I set my husband up with another girl I know. Then they almost screwed in the garage.

No you don't know how I feel. You gave him permission to screw another woman....I did not give my husband permission. Please do not stick us in the same catagory.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't forget her tone of voice when I had him call her (in my presence, supposedly unbeknownst to her) to confirm that he told her he was going back to his wife and children, she greeted: 
"Heeey, what's up?" 
Then when he asked, "Did I tell you I was going back to my wife and children?", she said:
"Why should I answer that? She's crazy ...(his slurred name)." 
He told her (like a wuss), "No, she's not crazy because when you are married you can't have secret friendships", she said: 
"You have lost your mind." 

She also said in an earlier conversation between her & I: 
"Nothing happened. Men and women can be friends". Forgetting that she gave him a booty call saying she was naked under the sheets with one leg hanging off the bed. Shortly after that her text to him at 5:15am on 10/15/10 read: "I am here" meant that she arrived at her vacation spot. (But at the time I found it, he told me "Mel" was a new truck driver that came to pick him up because his car broke down. - I was away that week). 

After I first found her on his FB, I sent her a mssg asking how long the adultery was going on for and if the child in the picture with her was his. She replied that in a huffy puffy way "...(his name) and I have been friends for many, many years and if you try to contact me again I will sue you for harrassment"....Completely ignored the fact that they met in the 7th year of our marriage. 

On a side note and even funnier was him telling me he wanted to bring her home for me to meet this great new friend he had met at work (8 years after the fact). I told him he should have brought her home so I could b!tch slap her out the door, I am his wife, not his mother.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Oh, I only posted what she had texted to my husband... RRT, the OW also said I was selfish and insecure because I gave my husband an ultimatum: her or me. And he chose me. She decided to "fish" on Father's Day. I hadn't exposed HER by that time. But when she tried contacting my husband, I sent a letter to her fiance, which I believe she intercepted. She sent me a text saying they had a good laugh over it. Haven't heard from her since, though.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My fiance finally came clean about his "friendship" with "Jess" while he was on a trip with her. "Guess what?" he e-mails me. "Jess has a boyfriend, so you have nothing to worry about." 

I got him to send me the receipts of his trip as in who paid for what. the flights reservation had her e-mail address on it. At that time 2010, there was a lot you could find online with an e-mail address.

To shore up our relationship, he sent me the confirmation for cinema tickets for when he got back.

I decided to forward them to his good friend Jess, claiming that she and boyfriend could make better use of those tickets.

I noticed in the text messages between my fiance and "Jess" she wrote: "I am 21 years younger than she is and I would never have done sent an e-mail to someone I don't know."

Oh of course not, but what I also learned from the e-mails and text messages between them where she continually asked my fiance about our sex life, is that being 21 years younger than I, seemed to make it ok for her to ask about the sex life of someone that, well -- she doesn't know.

ETA: I am chuckling about how these 20 something women are really doing a number on men these days. Imagine planning a trip, getting a 4 star hotel and around midnight being told, "I'm not having sex with you......we're just friends."


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

For me..I can't remember the exact words but it was an email between H and AP something along the lines of the AP saying well how did she get into your email...that still angers me because it was like her attitude was boy your "wife" has no business knowing what we are doing behind her back.....


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

"You can't come over until my mother's asleep."


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

"Everything will be the same, just you won't be married to her anymore." "If she moves to another state with the kids, we can move right down the street from them." "I grew up without a father and I turned out OK". "You know if she takes you back it will never be tha same?" "I won't do anything else to get in between you...BTW, here is a naked picture of me." "You work too hard. Let me take care of you." (hmmm...and how would he pay child support....and she is unemployed.....sounds really good though, doesn't it?).....and "We are soulmates. XYZ said he never heard of you treating a girl like this. Get on an F'ing plane and fly out here and I will show you that we are meant to be." "I told you I was an expert shooter....right through the heart"......and let me send you every sad song by Taylor Swift and Adele and the Back Street Boys (gag) there is to show you how you ripped my heart out.....and my favorite...."Your wife is an F'ing liar! I can't believe you are so gullible."....and many many more...I saw too much.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

oh - and this was a good one. I posted on my FB page a pic of hubby and me from one of the military balls we went too fon Veteran's day and told him how proud of him I was and how much I loved him. He later told me that ater 5 weeks of texting/sexting, she got very angry that I posted that picture and it made her sick. How could I do that?


----------



## thesunwillcomeout (Jun 25, 2012)

After going to see WS' AP's husband, AP ("Permelia" that's a made up name--heh) goes storming into my H's office and rips into him saying "You tell TSWCO to never contact my family again!"

Ha-- I later told her, "I promise if you promise"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

LdyVenus said:


> I'm sure many of us have saved or memorized those conversations between the WS and AP.
> 
> What was the dumbest, funniest, most aggravating thing your WS's AP said?
> 
> ...


My OW instigated the relationship. I told her numerous times before stupidly taking the bait that I loved my wife and would never leaver her but that the sex had become somewhat stale after a long term marriage. 

I repeatedly told the OW that the relationship would only be sexual and it was a fantasy that would fade into the routine if it were a real relationship. 

She agreed. We discussed this numerous times prior to moving into affair mode.

When my wife found out about the affair, and I emailed the OW to tell her it was over, my OW emailed back several rude comments.

She said my wife was too old for me. (my wife is a few years younger than I am and although 20 years older than the OW, my wife is more attractive than the OW.)

She said a man my aged deserved a younger woman. 

She said my wife was attractive enough to find someone else. 

She said with her out of the picture, now we could finally have a real relationship.

She referred to herself as a trophy wife.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> "Everything will be the same, just you won't be married to her anymore." "If she moves to another state with the kids, we can move right down the street from them." "I grew up without a father and I turned out OK". "You know if she takes you back it will never be tha same?" "I won't do anything else to get in between you...BTW, here is a naked picture of me." "You work too hard. Let me take care of you." (hmmm...and how would he pay child support....and she is unemployed.....sounds really good though, doesn't it?).....and "We are soulmates. XYZ said he never heard of you treating a girl like this. Get on an F'ing plane and fly out here and I will show you that we are meant to be." "I told you I was an expert shooter....right through the heart"......and let me send you every sad song by Taylor Swift and Adele and the Back Street Boys (gag) there is to show you how you ripped my heart out.....and my favorite...."Your wife is an F'ing liar! I can't believe you are so gullible."....and many many more...I saw too much.


Reading these, I am so glad I only saw a few sentences. OMG.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

RS, sounds like she was in her 20's...lol!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

" can you take a shower and wash off your husband before we see each other"

Back in the day I used to make sure I got mine before my wife would go out..I assume OM might have tasted me at one point.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

"The fact you want to give your family another chance makes me love you even more."


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Below are three Facebook messages the AP sent to my wife two years ago. Not funny and not frustrating. I'll let you choose the category.


*“Its a shame but this is purely egotistical but I take pride and get satisfaction knowing I have his woman. And she will do anything for me sexually. Anything anytime anywhere. Take that a**hole! You should feel the same exact way about me.” 

“Going to bed so ill give you something to get wet over during the night. At our place maybe thursday,, you shared me with another woman and I'm going to give you yours. A guy at work thinks your hot and I'm giving you two hungry c##ks that night. We are gonna give you a night to remember. I want your mouth and p***y being pumped at the same time. Thursday night if he can make it. Gonna gang bang you baby”.

You sure you don't want it? Ok with me but what if I want you to do another 3 some”.*


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

remorseful strayer said:


> My OW instigated the relationship. I told her numerous times before stupidly taking the bait that I loved my wife and would never leaver her but that the sex had become somewhat stale after a long term marriage.
> 
> I repeatedly told the OW that the relationship would only be sexual and it was a fantasy that would fade into the routine if it were a real relationship.
> 
> ...


This made me remember - OW sent an email saying that I should "just let my husband go because I deserved to be happy too and find someone who loved me the way I deserved, and that I would find someone one day." WHAT?!?!? Did she really think that I would buy into that from her - the tramp trying to rip my family apart knowing we have 2 small children and hubby told her he couldn't leave us...that I would just conceed to her - so sorry tart - I am smarter than you, more woman than you, and not dumb enough to ever respond to you. buh-bye.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

the guy said:


> " can you take a shower and wash off your husband before we see each other"
> 
> Back in the day I used to make sure I got mine before my wife would go out..*I assume OM might have tasted me at one point.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Excellent


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> I saw too much.


Ugh so did I...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> "The fact you want to give your family another chance makes me love you even more."


Thats classic!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

badmemory said:


> Below are three Facebook messages the AP sent to my wife two years ago. Not funny and not frustrating. I'll let you choose the category.
> 
> 
> *“Its a shame but this is purely egotistical but I take pride and get satisfaction knowing I have his woman. And she will do anything for me sexually. Anything anytime anywhere. Take that a**hole! You should feel the same exact way about me.”
> ...




*Ick.....what a loser. Sad and icky.*


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> This made me remember - OW sent an email saying that I should "just let my husband go because I deserved to be happy too and find someone who loved me the way I deserved, and that I would find someone one day." WHAT?!?!? *Did she really think that I would buy into that from her - the tramp trying to rip my family apart knowing we have 2 small children and hubby told her he couldn't leave us...that I would just conceed to her - so sorry tart - I am smarter than you,* more woman than you, and not dumb enough to ever respond to you. buh-bye.


Just like the more I saw e-mails from my fiance's EA which insisted that they were friends, the more that I wanted to cut off that relationship. Sorry lady, just because you insist upon something doesn't mean that you will get it.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

LdyVenus said:


> Ugh so did I...


Kind of glad I did just so I know how f'ed up it was (and I have even used some of those quotes in our arguements just to show hubs how stupid and sick he was...to drive the point home...but being able to quote verbatim those and more - not sure if they will ever be forgotten. I tend not to forget things, not sure if that is good or bad in this instance.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Below are three Facebook messages the AP sent to my wife two years ago. Not funny and not frustrating. I'll let you choose the category.
> 
> 
> *“Its a shame but this is purely egotistical but I take pride and get satisfaction knowing I have his woman. And she will do anything for me sexually. Anything anytime anywhere. Take that a**hole! You should feel the same exact way about me.”
> ...


What vomitus! Can't believe sharing a planet with such human waste.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Gabriel said:


> "The fact you want to give your family another chance makes me love you even more."


Just goes to prove that the AP will continue to blow smoke up the WS's a$$ in a desperate attempt to keep their "prize". Don't they hate to lose?


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> RS, sounds like she was in her 20's...lol!


She (the OW) was in her early 30s, but looked older. Too much sun.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

remorseful strayer said:


> She said my wife was too old for me. (my wife is a few years younger than I am and although 20 years older than the OW, my wife is more attractive than the OW.)
> 
> She said a man my aged deserved a younger woman.


Young women who chase after married men are letting everyone know that they can't do better. 

by society's wisdom, younger women are supposed to be so much more desirable, well, if so why are they wasting their time with married men. And well, even older men for that matter.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Late evening of Dday when I discovered the affair, I used my wife's phone to text him. "Call me." He responded, "Now?" I said, "Yes, please!" He called and I answered the phone, "Hi, OM...it's Dig. Mind telling me what's going on with you and my wife?"

He hung up. I texted him back, "I figured you would be a f'ng coward and tuck tail immediately you balless sack of sh-t." He texted back that I had taken him off guard and he would call in a couple minutes.

He did. I'll give him that. I told him he could tell his wife or I would. He began to beg, which was pretty pathetic. "Please, don't tell my wife. I have a family."

I laughed into the phone. "Well mother f'er, so do I."


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

SomedayDig said:


> Late evening of Dday when I discovered the affair, I used my wife's phone to text him. "Call me." He responded, "Now?" I said, "Yes, please!" He called and I answered the phone, "Hi, OM...it's Dig. Mind telling me what's going on with you and my wife?"
> 
> He hung up. I texted him back, "I figured you would be a f'ng coward and tuck tail immediately you balless sack of sh-t." He texted back that I had taken him off guard and he would call in a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


So did you? And how did it go? Gimme.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> What vomitus! Can't believe sharing a planet with such human waste.


I've got thousands that are as bad or almost as bad. Maybe I should start a daily thread and post his greatest hits - "most nauseating AP quote of the day". 

I could supply one a day for years.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

the guy said:


> Thats classic!


Yep. That one was my "favorite". The dude is an emotional puddle of water p*ssy. I've thought about randomly emailing him this exact quote to see what he would say.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> So did you? And how did it go? Gimme.


Well, I sent her a FB message and email. I didn't know that he actually intercepted them til around July.

However.....drumroll.....

I am a patient person. I also do things according to an end game. See, I knew the xOM being a POS lawyer, he would con his wife and whatnot. And he did.

Until 5 weeks later when I sent another email to her. Totally out of the blue. Knowing that if she didn't get the first one, that she would get that one.

And she did.

And promptly booted him out the door.


----------



## doc_martin (Oct 19, 2012)

Him: Thanks for being my date last night. Enjoyed it immensely. (they were at a company dinner, she had been there maybe one week)
Her: Any time! I had a nice time! 
Him: Good, I need one this Saturday!
Her: Let me check with my husband and I will. Gladly accept. I am sure you have many lined uo to join you. Smile!
Him: Many lined up or not, I want you.
Her: I have managed for years to be nothing
like my brother, and now for the first time I am not sure what I am
thinking ...... By the way, I can trust that these messages stay as
quiet and behind the scenes, as you are right, I don't want to be the office gossip.
Him: I'm not sure what you're thinking either, but I'm very happy you're thinking it and hope you pursue it.
Her: 

Not too many times do you get to see how quick and easy it is for the AP to get right in... and that is what blew me away. One short meeting and it's off to the races.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

SomedayDig said:


> Late evening of Dday when I discovered the affair, I used my wife's phone to text him. "Call me." He responded, "Now?" I said, "Yes, please!" He called and I answered the phone, "Hi, OM...it's Dig. Mind telling me what's going on with you and my wife?"
> 
> He hung up. I texted him back, "I figured you would be a f'ng coward and tuck tail immediately you balless sack of sh-t." He texted back that I had taken him off guard and he would call in a couple minutes.
> 
> ...



Love, love, love! Yes - please share how this turned out.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Not too many times do you get to see how quick and easy it is for the AP to get right in... and that is what blew me away. One short meeting and it's off to the races.[/QUOTE]


For you one short meeting - for me, a boob shot and "I've always had a crush on you". So sad.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Yep. That one was my "favorite". The dude is an emotional puddle of water p*ssy. I've thought about randomly emailing him this exact quote to see what he would say.


Thank you for one of the best laughs I have ever had!:rofl:


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

After I found out about my wife's PA (my wife confessed 3 years after the fact and after we had separated) I sent an email to the POSOM, inviting him to call me (because I said that I had some words for him and an email didn't do them justice). Of course the POSOM did NOT call and he sent some furious denials via email. One of the beauties was the following:

"If your wife had an affair, it wasn't with me. Not sure why she's throwing me under the bus; covering for someone else maybe. You should talk to her again; I think there's more to this story."

Then when I reminded him of some of the details (eg - having their trysts in the basement apartment of his grandfather, where he was living in after leaving his first wife (with a 1 year old and 3 year old):

"Not sure how I would sneak a married woman into my Grandparents' basement considering they still live here, and other family comes/goes all hours of the day. Thanks for the compliment, but I don't have those kind of balls."


Needless to say, he never called because he had no balls. And the next day, my STBXW tried to retract her confession - lying that she made it all up to make it "easier for me to let her go" and that she didn't realize that it would hurt people besides me, and my daughters. (Meaning she didn't care about me or my daughters being hurt, but wanted to protect the POSOM!!).

As they say.... UNfreaking believable!!


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

“He needs to find the dignity and smarts to figure this out for himself and stop projecting hate/blame/ [can’t remember what else] onto me.”


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> “He needs to find the dignity and smarts to figure this out for himself and stop projecting hate/blame/ [can’t remember what else] onto me.”


I remember when you first wrote about that HB. That one really pissed me off.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

"Has your H laid off you or he just thinks you're hiding it better?"

At this point I was reading everything she got...


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't really have any "funnies."

Here is the only one I could come up with



> I am just several years late finding you.


Well, that would be because you were 12 years old when my husband and I met, sweetie pie. You were jail bait when we got married. You weren't too late in years...you were too late in lifetimes.

----------------------------------

Most of the mooning was on my H's end--I think she just sort of sat back and lapped up whatever dreck he sent her way. Here is the longest non-mundane email from her (because most messages were, I went and got coffee, I went to the gym, I went to the dentist):



> Please forgive me... After dropping off prescription, drove by your house in hopes of just getting a glance of your car at the least as it is something of you. Your house is so lovely, as are your neighbors, and I particularly loved the wreath in front of your door. It is, by all measure, an idyllic and charming setting you have. To be completely honest, felt an enormous pang after seeing your house. Think there was a woman leaving your place (not iheartlife) who waved at me as I drove by... I felt so sad and terrible for thinking, coveting, somebody's life... (iheartlife and yours). You two made a very lovely life together, and I am a horrible person for loving you... Please forgive me.


Yeah, you loved him so much you nearly cost him his wife and children. You just wanted to horn right in on what we had, because from the outside of your pathetic life it looked so fab. 

Your husband married you for love, but you married him because it would please your parents. And so now you wander the earth, from the financial security of marriage (paying for grad school, daycare, the gym) while trying to steal away married men with young families. My husband wasn't your first and won't be your last.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> Well, that would be because you were 12 years old when my husband and I met, sweetie pie. You were jail bait when we got married. You weren't too late in years...you were too late in lifetimes.
> 
> ----------------------------------



Yes, that IS funny. In my case, the POSOM was 10 years old when my wife and I married. 

My wife has some toxic friends and I saw an email where they were sending around pictures of a guy they had met clubbing who was still in University (played football, so they were sending around pictures from the University sports website). The email to my wife simply said: "He is Sooooo HOT"!! The funny thing is, this guy wasn't even a glint in his father's eye when we got married. He was young enough to be my wife's son!! Sad and pathetic, but VERY funny.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Yep. That one was my "favorite". The dude is an emotional puddle of water p*ssy. I've thought about randomly emailing him this exact quote to see what he would say.


I shared your quote with my still-in-denial WS - As expected, he didn't think it was funny...:smthumbup:


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

AP told her I was "Controlling". The one that really stands out and shows how sick these "Affair" people are; he told her one time "You do not love your husband." This made her very angry that he would say that to her face. 


Dear God how did I marry such a loser.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> I don't really have any "funnies."
> 
> And so now you wander the earth, from the financial security of marriage (paying for grad school, daycare, the gym) while trying to steal away married men with young families. My husband wasn't your first and won't be your last.


Tell us how you really feel about her iheartlife.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

he sent her a message asking her if he thought I would tell his wife and did I have a gun.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Our daughter was very sick. Oncologist kind of sick. So we took her to the hospital one day to get some test results. It took longer than expected. AP texted WS "where are you? I expected to hear from you by now. I am worried sick. I am in tears...." 

some time later when I spoke to HER she got our daughters name WRONG! Yeah. worried sick.


Oh and this:

"we can rule the world together".......:rofl:


----------



## doc_martin (Oct 19, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Below are three Facebook messages the AP sent to my wife two years ago. Not funny and not frustrating. I'll let you choose the category.
> 
> 
> *“Its a shame but this is purely egotistical but I take pride and get satisfaction knowing I have his woman. And she will do anything for me sexually. Anything anytime anywhere. Take that a**hole! You should feel the same exact way about me.”
> ...


wow! I am deeply disturbed by this one. I don't think I could live with myself knowing this. I for sure would be in jail...


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

"I love you"


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

In the gut DD. God that hurt to read.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

DevastatedDad said:


> "I love you"


THAT hurt more for WS to say than if she had said it IMO. Dont care what AP's 'feelings' are. But when WS said it- OUCh, straight thru the heart. He didnt say it to her, but he did say to me that he thought he loved her. vomit.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

DevastatedDad said:


> "I love you"


This. And what's worse, she truly did love him. And that she felt lost without him, her life had no porpuse anymore.


----------



## twoforwardoneback (Dec 3, 2012)

OW said to me (after dday) 'this wouldn't have happened if everything was alright between you two' BLAMESHIFT.
Then also had the neeeeeeeeerve to ask me (like seriously!?!?) 'what would you have done in my place?...i love him more than anything in this world and i want him to be happy and you don't make him happy and you should want that for him' 
Well too bad that he dropped your **s pretty soon after i moved out. Guess you didn't make him that happy afterall... ! 
Oh my gosh,,, do i sound bitter??


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> I shared your quote with my still-in-denial WS - As expected, he didn't think it was funny...:smthumbup:


Which one - my line above, or the original quote that the OM said?


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Oh and this:
> 
> "we can rule the world together".......:rofl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BrokenVows (Oct 12, 2012)

After my H ended the affair the OW sent him an email saying "for cutting connections with me you owe me consolation, sunglasses, Pandora rings, bag & $20,000 or Plan B I send your wife mail, pics, video, etc" He didn't respond to her, I did...


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


sickening eh? She loved loved loved the term "we". She was obsessive in her use of it and it worked like magic on WS. 

The fact that "we" had kids together. "we" made a vow to each other. "we" had a history together. "we" didnt seem to matter at that point. But man, when she whipped out that word he was putty in her hands.

I suppose merely taking a vow is NOTHING compared to "ruling the world together"...... When he hears that sentence now, he shudders. Yeah, I would imagine.:scratchhead:


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

BrokenVows said:


> After my H ended the affair the OW sent him an email saying "for cutting connections with me you owe me consolation, sunglasses, Pandora rings, bag & $20,000 or Plan B I send your wife mail, pics, video, etc" He didn't respond to her, I did...


Wow. Picked himself a real peach there. Good grief.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> "we can rule the world together".......:rofl:





Like from Star Wars....Planet CTU

Don't you see? We don't have to run away anymore! We no longer have to hide our love for each other. I am more powerful than the Chancellor, I... I can overthrow him! And together, you and I can rule the galaxy! We can make things the way we want them to be!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

strugglinghusband said:


> Like from Star Wars....Planet CTU
> 
> Don't you see? We don't have to run away anymore! We no longer have to hide our love for each other. I am more powerful than the Chancellor, I... I can overthrow him! And together, you and I can rule the galaxy! We can make things the way we want them to be!


Too funny! fits right in with his "you'd be jealous of her bc she's young, thin and POWERFUL" .......vomit. But yeah, I'd say you got it about right there SH.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Too funny! fits right in with his "you'd be jealous of her bc she's young, thin and POWERFUL" .......vomit. But yeah, I'd say you got it about right there SH.


Puke is about right...to bad they didnt realize they were staring in a fictional movie too.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Which one - my line above, or the original quote that the OM said?


The emotional puddle quote.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

My wife's last affair was with an old college BF she had not seen in 30 years. After FB and emailing for a few weeks, they met in a near by hotel for all day sex. I have their emails and FB messages and the sh!t that was said is ridiculous, sick, all over the place...

After my wife declared her forever love to him and building a new life she always wanted... AP responded... "We should hook are soon-to-be future exes together, they would be perfect for each other."

What a douche? He has manipulated my wife to divorce and now wants me to take his baggage as well. WTF.

---------

At DDay I called his wife and let her know the truth. She suspected but had know proof. I then called him later that night on my wife's cell. He picked up all loving and all. When I confronted him... His response, "Hey, the way she wants me, it's obvious that you weren't taking care of business at home." 

I responded... "You really like to live dangerously, you don't have a clue what I'm capable of." Oh, and btw, you may want to call your wife... she knows everything. Noting but silence on the other end.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

RWB said:


> "Hey, the way she wants me, it's obvious that you weren't taking care of business at home."


If someone said that to me it would take everything in my power not to commit a heinous crime and not care about the consequences.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

BrokenVows said:


> After my H ended the affair the OW sent him an email saying "for cutting connections with me you owe me consolation, sunglasses, Pandora rings, bag & $20,000 or Plan B I send your wife mail, pics, video, etc" He didn't respond to her, I did...


My OW tried to blackmail me in a similar way. She was told repeatedly prior to getting involved and after throwing herself at me repeatedly to initiate a supposed "no strings" relationship, that I was in love with my wife, and would never leave her. 

After being outed and dropping the OW, she similarly tried to blackmail me. I had an attorney contact the police. Her letter is on file. I did not press charges but she was warned I would, if she ever tried blackmail again.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

BrokenVows said:


> After my H ended the affair the OW sent him an email saying "for cutting connections with me you owe me consolation, sunglasses, Pandora rings, bag & $20,000 or Plan B I send your wife mail, pics, video, etc" He didn't respond to her, I did...


Kanye West - Gold Digger ft. Jamie Foxx - YouTube


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

The more I think about it what bothered me most wasn't any one thing she said to OM in their conversations. It was the fact that I didn't recognise the person posting. She was a completely different person. Not the woman I married at all but some stranger talking about me and my kids to another stranger. It made everything about the last 20 years with her a question.


----------



## artlady (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the funniest thing came from my H's AP was in her last text:
_"You were having a midlife crisis and I turned you away. I SAVED your marriage!!"_

Verbatim there. The only thing she got right was that he was having a MLC. F***ing a married man is not "turning him away", and it certainly doesn't save a marriage!! To this day, almost two years later, I still shake my head over this one.

She pulled some crap nine months later, writing our younger daughter, of all people (because she couldn't get a message to us through FB; she got mad that she couldn't spy on us online anymore):
_"When I found out he was still married, I felt guilty. I dumped HIM."_

Liars never can get their stories straight. She forgot that I TOLD her on the phone that we were still married. Two weeks later, they were in bed together.


----------



## office girlie (Sep 1, 2012)

The very night I found their text messages discussing where they would do it next and how horny they were for each other I texted back on my WS phone a few choice NAMES in my absolute anger as he is snoring away and she replies DID I DO SOMETHING WRONG? Unbelievable! I woke him up and told him to get his **** and leave. He was too drunk to leave that night but moved out the next morning. I tried to email her after that and all she did was forward it to my husband/ she never even responded. He's her problem now! They deserve one another! She did me a BIG favor!


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Ovid said:


> The more I think about it what bothered me most wasn't any one thing she said to OM in their conversations.
> 
> *It was the fact that I didn't recognize the person posting. She was a completely different person. Not the woman I married at all but some stranger* talking about me and my kids to another stranger. It made everything about the last 20 years with her a question.


I have a recovered a lot of email and FB between my wife and OM2 and OM3 as well as a GF that knew about OM1. The GF had had an affair with OM1 prior to my wife. 

What Ovid says "I didn't recognize the person" is without a doubt something that I too, still to this day have a hard time understanding. The language, the casual attitude towards cheating and sex, the flippant assault on me and what I believed in, all put down in words is something that I have wrestled for years. 

30+ years married, grown kids, planning for retirement... think you really know someone and can trust them with your life itself?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Not too many times do you get to see how quick and easy it is for the AP to get right in... and that is what blew me away. One short meeting and it's off to the races.



For you one short meeting - for me, a boob shot and "I've always had a crush on you". So sad.[/QUOTE]


Yep, Its amazing how quickly he took to her. In just a few short mos he decided SHE was worth risking 15 yrs, 3kids and a life together for. wow. She must have been soooo special...

funny thing is he doesnt really even know her. Not her birthday, her kids names, her FREAKIN middle name.....REALLY? Guess its easy to be perfect when everything about you is made up in his head, eh? That and she only showed him what she wanted him to see. Not the *woman* who left her kids to the nanny ALL the time, the *woman* who had housekeepers and never lifted a finger outside that job. Not the woman with the past that I know she has(coincidentally she now knows I know....)Not the *woman* who's H tries his level best to stay out of town so as not to have to deal with her. Nope, she's perfect..


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> For you one short meeting - for me, a boob shot and "I've always had a crush on you". So sad.



Yep, Its amazing how quickly he took to her. In just a few short mos he decided SHE was worth risking 15 yrs, 3kids and a life together for. wow. She must have been soooo special...

funny thing is he doesnt really even know her. Not her birthday, her kids names, her FREAKIN middle name.....REALLY? Guess its easy to be perfect when everything about you is made up in his head, eh? That and she only showed him what she wanted him to see. Not the *woman* who left her kids to the nanny ALL the time, the *woman* who had housekeepers and never lifted a finger outside that job. Not the woman with the past that I know she has(coincidentally she now knows I know....)Not the *woman* who's H tries his level best to stay out of town so as not to have to deal with her. Nope, she's perfect..[/QUOTE]

Yep she's perfect CTU.. A perfect piece of SHAT!. :rofl:


----------



## MysticMouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Ovid said:


> The more I think about it what bothered me most wasn't any one thing she said to OM in their conversations. It was the fact that I didn't recognise the person posting. She was a completely different person. Not the woman I married at all but some stranger talking about me and my kids to another stranger. It made everything about the last 20 years with her a question.


This is so true. :iagree:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LdyVenus said:


> What was the dumbest, funniest, most aggravating thing your WS's AP said?
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't understand how she can say you aren't there for her.You're my rock.You're always there when I need you!I think she's impossible to please!


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't understand how she can say you aren't there for her.You're my rock.You're always there when I need you!I think she's impossible to please!


It's mind numbing how stupid these quotes get.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

"You wife seems like a lovely woman, very open minded. I'm sure she would not mind us continuing."


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a ton of them.This particular AP was a real wealth of inspirational quotes

"I'd let you do anything to my body baby.You'll never have to worry about me getting all cold toward you!"

"I know you never loved her.You don't have to say you did just because you feel guilty.You're such a great man,you have no reason to feel bad for wanting love from a real woman" LOL I think this one was my favorite.The real woman part gives me a chuckle.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I have a ton of them.This particular AP was a real wealth of inspirational quotes
> 
> "I'd let you do anything to my body baby.You'll never have to worry about me getting all cold toward you!"
> 
> "I know you never loved her.You don't have to say you did just because you feel guilty.You're such a great man,you have no reason to feel bad for wanting love from a real woman" LOL I think this one was my favorite.The real woman part gives me a chuckle.


She sounds like a real peach. 

In my story the OM was playing mariage councilor to my WW. All the wonderful advice he gave her. Talk about wonderful quotes. I won't even get into the bible quotes. I have some advice. Stop sexting OM and spend time with your husband!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

STBXW sent this online FB pic to her lardass boyfriend about a month prior to her demanding a separation from me, along with the accompanying quip: 











*"I have absolutely nothing to add to this!" *

To which he wittily replied back to her:


*"Wow! Then a $20- could last all weekend!"*


----------



## keepmyfamily (Nov 16, 2012)

She quoted on FB: “if you love two people at the same time, choose the second. Because if you really loved the first one, you wouldn't have fallen for the second.”

I told him he can have the second, because the first was no longer an option.

I wonder if they ever look back and say "oh man, I'm lame."


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay,

I couldn't resist posting - drum roll please.............

*"NAUSEATING POSOM QUOTE OF THE DAY"*

From POSOM to my wife, explaining why he couldn't leave his wife right now.

_“I've tried to explain I can't leave penniless. What? Move us into a single wide trailer somewhere? You don't seem to believe me that she will get everything I have, had or will ever have and right now she damn well knows it. Surely you don't think she's going to leave me with anything other than what momma gave me do you?_

I gotta million of um.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Okay,
> 
> I couldn't resist posting - drum roll please.............
> 
> ...


OH GOD thats so sexy I can so see why your wife couldn't resist.:rofl:


----------

